# Another question or two - we're getting there!



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

If the Mods would rather I put all my posts together then please do let me know.

So, the story so far:

The electric step fixed with WD40 and hammer.

Water delivery fixed with new water pump.

Solar panels all working fine, it was sold as unknown.

Engineer booked to come and fix the gas part of the fridge.

Second-hand long Fammia awning bought from eBay for £200, just go to go and collect it and have it fitted.

Various little plastic catches ordered

Booked in for cam belt and oil service next week

BIG NEWS - and thanks for someone on here mentioning it, it was advertised and sold to me as having done 218k miles. The speedo is in miles but it's a LHD. So I did a test on the speedo, reset the trip back to zero and then used to TomTom to give an accurate mileage distance, turns out the speedo is reading in km, not miles, so the van has only done 135k miles, so I'm an even happier chap.


So the next question, I don't know anything about using the hot water system. How long do I need to leave the switch on the shower symbol before it's ready to use? And does the hot water system just run off gas or does is run off the 240v when plugged in?

I want to flush the old water through, what's best to put in it to do this? Milton, Bicarb???? And the best procedure?

And the sink drainage is very slow and looks a bit blocked, best to take it apart underneath or just put some drain cleaner down it? I'm guessing the chemicals might be too strong for the system?

Think that's it for now ... sure I'll be back with more soon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So the next question, I don't know anything about using the hot water system. How long do I need to leave the switch on the shower symbol before it's ready to use? And does the hot water system just run off gas or does is run off the 240v when plugged in? 

I want to flush the old water through, what's best to put in it to do this? Milton, Bicarb???? And the best procedure? 

And the sink drainage is very slow and looks a bit blocked, best to take it apart underneath or just put some drain cleaner down it? I'm guessing the chemicals might be too strong for the system? 

Think that's it for now ... sure I'll be back with more soon 

I am sure the water heater will work off 240v. Our main switch for ours is hidden under the bed.Find the boiler and look for 240v cables and follow them to a switch
Should not take too long to heat up due to the low capacity of water.

I use Milton or weak bleach or sterilisation tablets (aquatab). One of our members zappy supplies sterilisation tablets on ebay.

If like ours the sink drains slow due to the length of horizontal pipe that runs from the sink along the fridge top before going down into the tank. If there has been a grease build up pour boiling water down the sink. After every trip I dissolve a bio washing tablet in a pint of warm water down the sink and the biologicalaction ensures sweet smelling drain.

Hope the above helps.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

some people did comment about the mileage, good that it's KMs, only just run in!

I would expect about 30 minutes to heat the water. If it has the facility to heat the water on mains, there should be a switch to do so, it may just be gas though. What is on the heating controls? there may be a combined control.

I wouldn't use anything too strong to flush through the water pipes, and the waste. They would be plastic and strong caustic solutions may damage them.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote bognormike:
I wouldn't use anything too strong to flush through the water pipes, and the waste. They would be plastic and strong caustic solutions may damage them.

Mike
Many proprietary drain cleaning products from 98% Sulphuri Acid to very caustic are supplied in plastic bottles. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Quote bognormike:
> I wouldn't use anything too strong to flush through the water pipes, and the waste. They would be plastic and strong caustic solutions may damage them.
> 
> Mike
> ...


thanks dave, different plastics I suppose :roll:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

spannerhead

Post a picture of your heating control unit, that should give an indication of the truma system but probably a c6000 unit.

Unless updated it will not have a 240v heater.

unit may have two heat settings for hot water 40 & 60 degrees

If it is c6000 I have a manual

Ian


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

That sounds like the one, it's brown with a shower head and heater symbols, 40 and 60 deg settings, and a turn dial thermostat underneath.

Is the manual PDF, can you email it?


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Just found the manual online


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Spannerhead,
Just a couple of things to bear in mind

As you will see from manual you need to draw water into the boiler by running the hot tap.

You have to make sure that plug is in water tank.

You may have 2 drain plugs in the hot and cold lines, they screw closed. they allow the pipes to drain down for winter.

There probably is a dump valve for the boiler. maybee a yellow button and and on off switch. Follow instructions in manual. Get someone to look underneath when you put hot tap on to make sure you are not dropping it out.

When water starts coming out of kitchen tap do same for bathroom and shower. You are ready to heat at that point.

As system may not have run for a while and or gas bottles not on, the boiler may need a few attempts at starting,as the air will need purging ,, same with fridge on gas, fridge could take 5 or 6 attempts before red light stays off. to start.

Ian


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks that's all really useful; stuff, I'll have a go when I get home later.


Another question, the Hymer is a bit grubby, some mould and general dirt. What's the best stuff to clean it with? I've got some mould killing liquid I've used at home which is excellent but need something to get all the stains off.

There is some black trim all round the bottom edge of the body, about an inch wide. it's peeling off really badly, is there any reason I can't rub it back, mask it up and respray it with some matt black paint?

Any good tips generally in getting the body looking it's best? I know it's never going to look like new as it's 17 years old ........


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Re the body clean
Wash and rinse
T cut
Polish with Auto Glym super resin polish

Seal with Auto Glym shine sealer

Not cheap,but well worth the effort
I use a cheap mains polisher from Argo.
Plastic trims (black or grey) use back to black

I have been doing mine this week but I have to do the bits that are in the shade and follow the shadows around as its 34 in the shade it has taken me a week and only half way through.

Slowly slowly catch the monkey


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

That's great, thank you, and ignore the comment about painting the black strip, just realised its rubber!

Better get ordering some auto glim, any idea how much I'll need?


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

That's great, thank you, and ignore the comment about painting the black strip, just realised its rubber!

Better get ordering some auto glim, any idea how much I'll need?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I would think 1/2 litre bottle of each should be plenty.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

T cut may be too abrasive. Ali panels are not painted as thick as car paint.
Mer polish has a fine cutting agent in it.
Dave p


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

icer said:


> Spannerhead,
> Just a couple of things to bear in mind
> 
> You may have 2 drain plugs in the hot and cold lines, they screw closed. they allow the pipes to drain down for winter.
> ...


Hi spannerhead,
Glad you are nearly there. Ian has mentioned 2 drain plugs.

If by change you haven't found them yet, if you look at the base of the right-hand cupboard under the sink at the rear, there is an oblong panel set into the base with a hole in it.

If you lift it out you will find two in-line taps side-by-side, one red and one blue.

Used for draining down in winter, in conjunction with leaving both sink and shower taps open, (and 12v. off) of course.

Have fun,

Roger


----------

